# Shore Fishing VS Pier Fishing - what's your preference?



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

After fishing from the shore the last few weeks, I think I'm hooked. Shore fishing seems like the best way to go. Here's why I'm hooked on the Shore fishing.

Shore fishing is less crowded. 

Nothing takes the fun out of fishing like people casting over you and tangling your line. Shore fishing limits tangling with other anglers, of course there can be the occasional errant cast, but all things being all things, it's much less of a hassle. 

Fishing from a pier can require a net...cool if you have one, not so cool if you don't. If you're fishing solo having a net wont help you because you only have 2 hands and if your fishing with a friend, or a cousin like I did, who's too slow grabbing the net when you yell, hey I got a big one - GRAB THE NET - to which he asks dumb questions instead of doing what you said, wasting valuable time...and then SNAP! Fish gone.

Ok, I'm alright now...bad memories 

Fishing from the pier also gives an experienced fish a chance to swim under and break off your line. I've loss a couple of big fish that way, especially during my first months fishing. Yeah, that fish may have been nothing special, but now you're sorry butt will never know cause he is outta there!

The one downside to Shore/Surf fishing is the need for distance. The pier itself attracts fish. No pier means you must cast to the channel or drop off in the water. I've improved my distance a little, this has probably helped my catch to cast ratio, which explains my like for shore fishing.


Okay, enough about me. What do you guys think, Pier, Surf or Shore, which is your choice and why?

No Slack!

TW


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Surf - keep the family safe and stay away form the pier pirates!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

surf, more fun and relaxing. a suggestion, even if you have a big fancy rod and top of the line reel it doesnt mean crap if you cant cast straight and tangle with 4 guys down the line, practice casting straight


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

I like that comment !!..why do people who cant cast straight use braid????an 4-6 rods using the wrong sinkers and there lines are being drifted all over place, and when the hook u up, they say yur casting over them???? I got 15' an 16' how yu cant see were my lines at???? ( IT'S NOT IN THE BOOKS, BUT WAT HAPPEN TO "THE FISHING CODE",CAST STRAIGHT AND RESPECT YUR NEIGHBOR SPACE)...DONT YU JUST WANT TO PUNCH SOME-ONE IN THE MOUTH, WHEN YU LOOSE THAT MONSTER YU WANTED ALL DAY DO TO GETTING HOOKED UP WIT THE JACK-AZZ NEXT TO YU???? OOH FORGOT GOT CAUGHT IN THE MOMENT...SURF IS MORE FUN ROOM TO PICK SPOTS..


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

It really depends to me what im fishing for and how far and deep the fish im fishing for usually hold. i actually pier fish more than from the surf but i truly enjoy them both for me its a 50/50!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Long before P&S existed I was fishing from the CATWALK at Conowingo Dam. It didn't take too many trips for me to realize that I needed a drop net and needed to use it solo. After loosing my share of fish I finally mastered the one handed technique. So using a drop net doesn't bother me. As far a pier fishing verses shore fishing, there's only 2 piers that I'll fish from because of the inconsiderate idiots out there. Other than those 2 piers I'll park my old butt in a folding chair on the shore/bank, enjoy some munchies and a cold brew and wait fir a hit. Getting tangled with your neighbor is part of fishing.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

surf, surf, surf! during the spring and fall


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I like them all... Piers can be fun, but can be too much drama at times. The surf is the best when you want space, but boring if you're alone and the fish aren't biting. Example: SPSP (not really surf) but I enjoy fishing it from April-November at night because I find most people would rather go to the pier and have the lights. Same goes for PLO, times when the pier is CRAZY I can fish from shore and still be in the same general holes as the guys on the pier..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

This is what I prefer.










All the space to myself!! LOL!!! So, surf for me.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

OK Twcrawford you did it!!! WELL DONE!!! I have long been itching to do a post like this but I just did not know how to put together my observations and feelings about this subject acquired during my fishing trips in a meaningful and more importantly respectful manner. I mostly do shore fishing because I enjoy the solitude but occasionally I also spend some time on the piers, mainly just wanting to see what people are catching. Line crossing is much worse on a pier, but this does not bother me much and it can also happen when someone sets up right next to you on the shore. You can have a few bad apples ruining your day on a less crowded pier or beach, and you can also feel the true beauty of humanity on a tremendously crowded pier like at PLO during a bluefish run in late Fall with people doing their best to catch fish and trying the best to corporate to untangle crossed lines the same time with the never ending phrases of “SORRY” and the SLAPPING SOUND of big blues being pulled over the rail and dropped on the concrete. What drew the most attention was that one particular guy liked to land his fish direct in a plastic bucket, which made much louder (slapping) noises that were both more annoying and exciting.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I prefer the surf. I like the solitude or fishing with a few friends. It's just much more relaxing to me. I can take the kids and knowing they won't encounter any Jack Arses. I'll take that back, they chances of us running into JA's are much less likely.

I'll fish a pier on a occasion but the last few occasions have been filled with drama so I'll go either by myself or with some friends. I will never take my kids out to the piers in Maryland (Well maybe not the entire state but the ones I used to enjoy going too). Just too much drama. Here are some of my bad experiences. I had a guy short cast and crossed over my line. The tide was moving his line so I asked him politely if I could go under his line and back over since I was cast out further. No big deal. Snit happens and that's just a part of fishing on a pier. I wasn't mad, just trying to keep my line from being dragged into someone elses line. He started to yell at me how dare I ask him such as question and started saying stuff like he's a good enough fisherman he can work around the likes of me. Wasn't sure if that was a remark about me being Asian or not but I didn't feed into his tirade. I just shook my head and walked away. Of course he yelled at me some more when he reeled in line and had to walk his line over to untangle is line from mine. He talked trash for the next 2 hours at any one who was within ear shot using language that was inappropriate since there were kids around. Putting everyone down about their lack of skills and how he's the greatest fisherman alive. Everyone wanted to say something but he was an old angry guy with a limp so we all just let it go. If my kids were there, we would have exchanged a few words. You can talk all the snit in the world to me but my kids don't need to hear it. No ones kids needs to be exposed to that type of behavior. Other occasions, I've had guys that can't even say hello cast right in my spot while I was reeling in a fish or right after I pull one in or while I'm baiting. I'm not saying I don't like to share or I think fishing close is a bad thing, I think it can be done if people just work together. Maybe I just had a bad run of fishing with bad people on piers the last few times. Overall I think people are good. Like Hysteresis said, a few bad apples.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fished all the piers in the bay for years. It's interesting fishing. 

I always fished the surf even though I did not have a 4 X 4. Now that I have a 4 X 4, I fish the surf (MD, DE, and NJ)... Permits are killiing me! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

True in so many ways...



Hysteresis said:


> OK Twcrawford you did it!!! WELL DONE!!! I have long been itching to do a post like this but I just did not know how to put together my observations and feelings about this subject acquired during my fishing trips in a meaningful and more importantly respectful manner. I mostly do shore fishing because I enjoy the solitude but occasionally I also spend some time on the piers, mainly just wanting to see what people are catching. Line crossing is much worse on a pier, but this does not bother me much and it can also happen when someone sets up right next to you on the shore. You can have a few bad apples ruining your day on a less crowded pier or beach, and you can also feel the true beauty of humanity on a tremendously crowded pier like at PLO during a bluefish run in late Fall with people doing their best to catch fish and trying the best to corporate to untangle crossed lines the same time with the never ending phrases of “SORRY” and the SLAPPING SOUND of big blues being pulled over the rail and dropped on the concrete. What drew the most attention was that one particular guy liked to land his fish direct in a plastic bucket, which made much louder (slapping) noises that were both more annoying and exciting.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like fishing from the Surf,Sod Banks,and the Rocks the best;Piers and Bridges are ok as long as the JACK ASES NEXT TO YOU ARE WILLING TO GET ALONG WITH YOU.Personally I like Flats/wadefish;theres nothing like catching big Flounder on a sandflat or watching Stripers tear up bait in 1-2ft of water next to the marsh;GOOD STUFF.:fishing:


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Hysteresis said:


> OK Twcrawford you did it!!! WELL DONE!!! I have long been itching to do a post like this but I just did not know how to put together my observations and feelings about this subject acquired during my fishing trips in a meaningful and more importantly respectful manner. I mostly do shore fishing because I enjoy the solitude but occasionally I also spend some time on the piers, mainly just wanting to see what people are catching. Line crossing is much worse on a pier, but this does not bother me much and it can also happen when someone sets up right next to you on the shore. You can have a few bad apples ruining your day on a less crowded pier or beach, and you can also feel the true beauty of humanity on a tremendously crowded pier like at PLO during a bluefish run in late Fall with people doing their best to catch fish and trying the best to corporate to untangle crossed lines the same time with the never ending phrases of “SORRY” and the SLAPPING SOUND of big blues being pulled over the rail and dropped on the concrete. What drew the most attention was that one particular guy liked to land his fish direct in a plastic bucket, which made much louder (slapping) noises that were both more annoying and exciting.


Thanks Hysteresis! 

Now you've got me started 

I'm sure many of us share similar experiences. I like the interaction on piers and on surf, BUT I could do without a few of those guys...You knowthe guys I'm talking about...such as...."The Annoying Pier Wandering Guy". We've all met this fine piece of work havent we? He's the guy who comes to the pier just to bore poor fisherman to tears. Why? Because patient, good natured fishermen are the only people on Gods green earth that will give his annoying a$$ th time of day. After, idunno, 12 minutes you want to run away but you can't because you can't leave your rod. Annoying Pier Guy doesnt catch the hint as you sift through your tackle box looking for something that isn't there, like say mace ora can of STFU! Oh no, he's got you cornered and he knows you can't run because your rods in the water so he starts babbling about his dogs fleas, his wifes honey do list or any other random NON-FISHING RELATED TOPIC. What kills me is Annoying Wandering Pier guy doesnt even fish! And if he does, he refuses to discuss fishing just random crap that only he gives a blip about. There's no defense for Annoying Pier Guy other than to pass him off to you guessed it another innocent angler who tries to act extremely busy all of a sudden. I'm tired of meeting that wandering guy...


Ohhh and while I'm on the subject of things that drive me crazy about Piers...how about the 'Drive Up and Yell Guy"? We all know him! He's the guy who drives from pier to pier yelling out ..."how's the fishing?!?!?" This fine human being is too friggin lazy to get out his Chevy and cast a line himself or get out of his truck and come ask you a question from a reasonable distance, but that would require some form of social savvy wouldnt it? Nope. Yell Guy like to yell at people he doesnt know from a distance of at least 20 yards.... I've actually had a "Drive Up and Yell Guy" ask me how the fishing was going, I take the time to tell him, just for him to look at me like I'm lying or something. No. I havent caught anything yet and I'm not in the mood to discuss my failure. If you really want to know, I just had to redo my entire setup due to an eel that tangled up my line before I could toss him back over the pier...so yes, please do excuse me if I dont want to have a conversation about how bad my lucks going!

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I think on the average fishermen are some of the best people on the planet, but some people I've met on the piers such as "Walk Up and Look in Your Cooler Without Asking Guy" and "Loud FM Radio Playing With a Bad Antenna Guy" and the always fantastic "Cuss Like a Sailor Infront of Children Guy"....ALL of these guys turn me off to Pier fishing. I'm not saying that this lousy cast of characters never ever show up on the Surf/Shore, I'm just saying they seem alot more prevalent on Piers and they should be destroyed 


...or at least banned from visiting piers, shores or earth


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

If it belongs to the state expect anything on your date! I'm gonna let that soak for a minute!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> This is what I prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your being tricky with that angle! looks like you got that rod parked in a nice lil spot!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Lol!!!*

Don't have a 4x4. Actually, those tracks are from the OBX's finest (It's in Pea Is.)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well since we have only 1 pier around here, I try and get to the beach as much as I can or I'll hit the back bays.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Boat or shore are my first choices and pier is 3rd. I don't like fishing shoulder to shoulder very much


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

twcrawford said:


> such as...."The Annoying Pier Wandering Guy".


HAHAHAHAHAHA. I hate that guy!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> Boat or shore are my first choices and pier is 3rd. I don't like fishing shoulder to shoulder very much


 Im pretty much same way except when in Florida I like piers better there than surf


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Being primarily a fly fisherman pier fishing for me is off limits ( thank the good lord above) for a safety sake to the others on the pier as well as not wanting to get involved with the drama. Granted a pier will attract fish to the structure, yet it seems that most guys feel the need to cast a country mile off said pier from the very end usually leaving the front end empty. I have on occasion waded the front of the pier and only needing to cast a fly 20 feet and still catch fish !! It doesnt always work... but sometimes it does !!

I would rather stay way from the piers and find a nice quiet piece of shoreline and wade out and relax !!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Don't have a 4x4. Actually, those tracks are from the OBX's finest (It's in Pea Is.)


looks like it aint stop you from perchin up on a nice lil hole. I know which one of you MD guys to say hi and fish next to!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Plank fishing = only good in the middle of the night when no one else is there.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I have been fishing in md for 25 years now and never have a bad fishing trip even if someone is being a ahole or crossing my line from time to time my only bad trip is a skunk i guess its you guys mindset i really dont care what the next man do unless they put there hands on me! Which has never happen may i add! Good to know there's gonna be more room me on the piers in 3weeks or so when my jumbo babies come in! Hey guys as a matter of fact lets go on strike from the piers in or area... Especially us guys that dont own boats..... Lets go on strike!!! I say again (if it belongs to the state expect anything on your date)!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i prefer the pier only cause i hate sand with a passion (its get everywhere). off a river or lake bank i would take that over a pier anyday.
anyway unless you have fish on a pier in the tidewater va area or the obx area you havent fished on a real pier yet. (md dont have no real piers just spots0.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I like both but if I were to choose between an equally productive pier and surf spot I would choose the pier. Mainly because distance isn't as much of a factor and you can use smaller rods which makes fighting fish a lot more fun. Plus the pier attracts spot so you can have fun catching them while you wait for the big ones. None of my family or friends fish either so I have to go by myself so a crowd isn't always a bad thing for me.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

love to watch the sun rise over the water, i'd rather be by myself or with a buddy than shoulder to shoulder with people that have no manners or courtesy to there fellow fisherman. maybe they should put a code of courtesy rules in the fishing reg. book. but it probably wouldnt work because they cant read


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I prefer the surf to the pier. I like to take my daughter and always worry about the neighbors will think/say if she casts over them. On the sand we can give ourselves more room and she (and I) are less concerned about her casts.


----------

